# مفاجأة كل صلوات الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية في فولدر واحد للتحميل



## prayer (7 ديسمبر 2008)

+++++++

بنعمــة ربنا جاهذة الآن لحضراتكم معظم كتب صلوات الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية في صيغة ملفات wrord و في فولدر واحد فقط مضغوط 
 مساحته 6 ميجابايت فقط ...

وبعد فك الضغط عنه يكون مساحته الحقيقية 30 ميجابايت ..

:: و كأمثلة من هذه الصلوات ::


























 -أبصلموديه كيهكيه عربى

 - ترتيب اسبوع الآلام عربي

 - ابصاليات سنويه عربى

-أجبيه عربى  

 -اللقان والسجده عربى

 - الخدمات عربى

 - خدمه الشماس عربى 

-الخولاجى عربى

-بستان الرهبان عربى 

- الدفنار عربى 

 -دلائل شهر كيهك عربى

 -دلائل اسبوع الآلام عربى

 -دوره الصليب عربى

 - الاسرار المقدسه عربى

 -مدائح التوزيع عربي

- الميرون المقدس عربى

- تماجيد لكل القديسين عربى

- طروحات الميلاد والغطاس عربى

وأكثـــــر بكثييييييير .................


:::اما الصلوات الإنجليزية فمنها :::

























- أجبيه انجليزى

- أبصلموديه كيهكيه انجليزى

- السجده انجليزى 

- دلائل اسبوع الآلام انجليزى

 - الخدمات انجليزى

-  -لقان الغطاس انجليزى

- لقان الرسل انجليزى 

- سبت الفرح انجليزى 

- ترانيم انجليزى

- EnglishDeaconService

- خدمه الشماس انجليزى

-الخولاجى انجليزى

- الرشامات والتكريس انجليزى

وأيضا ً  أكثر من تلك الصوات بكثيييييييير ..........

 :Love_Letter_Send:
*التحميـــــــــــــــل*











*إذكرونــــي فــــي صلواتكــــم*
*prayer*

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هحمل ناو ورينا يخليك
ميرسى ليك اخى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## prayer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي كيريا علي ذوقك 
ربنا يباركك ويكون الموضوع سبب بركة ليكي اختي .....


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*جارى التحميل
ألف شكر على تلك الجواهر الروحية
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جاااااااااااااري التحميل

ميرسي جدااااااااا جداااااااااااا على المكتبة الرااااااااااااائعة دي

ربنا يعوضك كل خير

وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## prayer (26 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جارى التحميل
> ألف شكر على تلك الجواهر الروحية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​*




تتبارك حياتك  يا صوت صارخ
اشكرك علي المرور وربنا يعوضك حبيبي


----------



## prayer (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي فراشة و وكل سنة وانتي في ملء البركة وكامل النعمة


----------



## aiad (18 يناير 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر

مميز جدا جدا


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## dovi2010 (28 يناير 2010)

شكراً شكراً شكراً وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## prayer (4 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم علي محبتكم ومروركم الكريم ... ربنا يعوضكم  aiad / النهيسى / dovi2010


----------

